# Ever seen 200 chuckar!!



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

So I took Pocone's offer up to hunt chukar this morning. We picked a spot that neither of us has been to and decided to go for it. After arriving at our location (FYI 18 degrees) we started hiking our butts off and can hear a lot of bird calling that sounded like chukar (turns out is was some blue colored bird). As we were immediately disappointed to find out they weren't chukar.. my dog got real birdy and was almost hunching over ..which usually mean he smells something strong but farther a way. So I encouraged him closer he moved up 20 feet and went on a solid point. As I looked to were he is pointing.. I was suddenly in awe....as there were chukar freak’in every where. I took two steps forward and a covey of 30+ birds flushed.. I was flabbergasted, shocked, but managed to hit two birds but we only found one. So we headed after those bird to flush them again and the dang devil birds flew to the bottom on the wrong side from where we parked. But wait... to our right we can see another cover of birds hanging out on a cliff... tons of them.. a little ways off. Right then I notice my dog slowed way down and would jump up... I looked around and he is leaving a blood trail from his paws. Turns out his pad were torn up something fierce. So Mike went after the covey and I hiked my dog back to the car b/c I forgot his boot. On the way back to the car about 0.5 miles from the last covey my dog point another covey of 30+birds. No these are not the same birds as I was on the opposite side of the mountain from where the others flew. They were quick to flush and I was too far behind Gunner (my dog) to hit anything. Dang dog is still faster then me even with bloody torn feet. After cleaning up my dogs paws and wrapping them with clean gauze so he doesn't bleed all over my car, I hiked the massive hill up again (penance for leaving my dogs shoes at home) from a different direction so that I could hit some rocky out crops on the way up. Of course the birds worked their way to the top and with a flush.. I was able to bag another one. I saw at least one other covey of birds as I walk the top ridge back to where our meeting point was. On our way back we could still here other chuckar clucking and calling. The covey of bird look to be mostly juvenile birds from this year, there was still plenty of crawly or hopping things to eat. Well this is at least my side of the story.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

jason.little said:


> Ever see 200 chuckar!!


No. :shock: I'm lucky if I see two!

I bet you're going to get lot's of pm's 

Hope them paws get better...


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats wicked awesome! Wish I had called in sick!!


----------

